# Sticky Rice



## Tren4Life (Jan 27, 2013)

My kids love it. Its sweeter than plain rice and you steam it on a basket. I am just wondering if anyone has any experience with it in a clean diet. It is still a single grain and compaired to organic brown rice the values are about the same.
1/4 cup is 
               170 cal
                   0 fat 
                   0 sodium
                 40 total carb
                   0 dietary fiber
                   0 sugar
                 3g protien


Just looking for some input.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 27, 2013)

I would assume the main difference would be that the brown is slow digesting while the white is quicker digesting whether the nutritional value are the same or not.

My current diet has me switched to white rice, which i now know I prefer, because the brown seemed to make me bloated and i would b clearing out my section of the office with farts daily.

So, not sure that was the answer you were looking for but it may help. He never really specified what kind of white rice... just that I cook it myself and not buy the "precooked" kind you just heat in the micro for 90sec


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 27, 2013)

I have started to take it in my lunch. I have to pack a lunch box every day and this stuff tastes better than the plain. It doesnt need something on it for flavor. 
I guess maybe i was just offering up and idea for others and wasnt sure what would come of it good or bad.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 27, 2013)

AndroSport is on track. White rice is high on the glycemic index- in other words it will spike blood sugar in diabetics. Brown rice is much lower on the glycemic index and contains more fiber and nutrients.

Brown rice has more fiber than white rice, and the difference is due to the way both types are processed. White rice is brown rice that has gone through some changes in the milling process. With brown rice, only the husk is removed. White rice is polished and pre-cooked or parboiled. The bran is also removed. The bran is kept intact in brown rice, and that bran gives you a healthy dose of fiber.

Brown rice contains nutrients like magnesium, manganese and zinc. White rice has less amounts of these nutrients, but is fortified with iron and some B vitamins. Brown rice is the only form of the grain that contains vitamin E.

The milling that converts brown rice to white destroys 67% of the vitamin B3, 80% of the vitamin B1, 90% of the vitamin B6, half of the manganese, and 60% of the iron.

As a diabetic white rice is a definite no-no. 

White rice (which used to be brown rice) is giving you less of the 'natural' goodness of it's natural state than brown rice. 

All of that being said, used sparingly by non-diabetics white rice is still more nutritious than many 'simple' carbs.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 27, 2013)

I love sticky rice... Also try jasmine and basmati for variety.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 27, 2013)

Never tried sticky rice may have to look in to this.

I can say for myself only that between Brown Rice, White Rice, Sweet Potatoes, White Potatoes, and Whole Oatmeal, there is no difference in my blood glucose level for any of these. Stays between 90 - 99 regardless of which one I eat.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 27, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Also try jasmine and basmati for variety.



Yes, both of these are good...


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 27, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Never tried sticky rice may have to look in to this.
> 
> I can say for myself only that between Brown Rice, White Rice, Sweet Potatoes, White Potatoes, and Whole Oatmeal, there is no difference in my blood glucose level for any of these. Stays between 90 - 99 regardless of which one I eat.



Not to get off track but why do you have to check your blood sugar or perhaps I should say, why do you elect to check your blood sugar?

If I never had to stick my scarred up fingers again it would be too soon!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 27, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I love sticky rice... Also try jasmine and basmati for variety.



I just ordered 3 more 10 pound bags, and I noticed that there is brown sticky rice. I'll get some next time to try.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 27, 2013)

Dad was a pediatrician for 33 years. Had many many children in his care who were Type I. Did it as an experiment years back just to see the effects of various foods on my levels.



63Vette said:


> Not to get off track but why do you have to check your blood sugar or perhaps I should say, why do you elect to check your blood sugar?
> 
> If I never had to stick my scarred up fingers again it would be too soon!
> 
> ...


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 27, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Dad was a pediatrician for 33 years. Had many many children in his care who were Type I. Did it as an experiment years back just to see the effects of various foods on my levels.



I think if more people would do this, we would have a lot fewer type 2 diabetics. It wouldn't have helped me per say, but if people see that they are reacting to certain foods and avoid them they could very well prevent the obesity and the precursors to Type 2 diabetes.

I have also suggested that anyone who even remotely considers taking insulin with HGH monitor their BS 4-6 times a day including before-during-and after working out. 

The worst culprit for me is breads.... ironic since I am half French and half Italian....  bread will spike me higher and longer than old fashioned milk chocolate.

Regards,
Vette


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 27, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I just ordered 3 more 10 pound bags, and I noticed that there is brown sticky rice. I'll get some next time to try.



Where do you order them from?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 27, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Where do you order them from?




http://www.amazon.com/Thai-Sticky-R...F8&qid=1359320944&sr=8-1&keywords=sticky+rice

We got the cooker from here too.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 27, 2013)

The longer you let it soak the better it is. The insructions on th bag of rice say 2 hours but my wife friend that introduced us to asian food, says 5 to 8 hours. I started soakng 2.5 pounds this morning and we are cooking it for supper. We will have left overs for a coupe nights this week.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 27, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I think if more people would do this, we would have a lot fewer type 2 diabetics. It wouldn't have helped me per say, but if people see that they are reacting to certain foods and avoid them they could very well prevent the obesity and the precursors to Type 2 diabetes.
> 
> I have also suggested that anyone who even remotely considers taking insulin with HGH monitor their BS 4-6 times a day including before-during-and after working out.
> 
> ...



I read a book called "Wheat Belly" It said that todays wheat has a higher  GI than plain table sugar. I gave the book to some one else to read so I dont have it in front of me, but I think the number for sugar is 59 and the number for 2 slices of wheat bread is 72. 
One of the reasons is the hybrid wheat of today is not even close to what it was 20 years ago.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 27, 2013)

I may have to try this... do you NEED one of those special cookers/steamers? I have a nice big rice cooker already with multiple settings. 

I've had sticky rice but don't think I've made it myself that I can remember.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 27, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> I may have to try this... do you NEED one of those special cookers/steamers? I have a nice big rice cooker already with multiple settings.
> 
> I've had sticky rice but don't think I've made it myself that I can remember.



I think i saw instruction online on how to make it in a rice cooker.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 27, 2013)

Im going to look into this.  Sticky rice is so good.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 27, 2013)

My diabetic ass is going after some of that brown sticky rice.... I fucking LOVE rice.....


Thanks for the post and info....

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 27, 2013)

63Vette said:


> My diabetic ass is going after some of that brown sticky rice.... I fucking LOVE rice.....
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post and info....
> ...



It was in a 15 pound bag.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 28, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> It was in a 15 pound bag.



I was wrong its 25 pounds.

http://www.amazon.com/Lundberg-Eco-...d=1359372361&sr=8-2&keywords=sweet+brown+rice


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 28, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I was wrong its 25 pounds.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lundberg-Eco-...d=1359372361&sr=8-2&keywords=sweet+brown+rice



That's a lot of damn rice right there .... I can do that.... hell, it will keep forever!

Good find SFL! Thanks brother!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 28, 2013)

jasmine rice here.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 3, 2013)

63Vette said:


> That's a lot of damn rice right there .... I can do that.... hell, it will keep forever!
> 
> Good find SFL! Thanks brother!
> 
> ...



I got my 25# bag last week, we are making some for the game today to see how it turns out.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 9, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I was wrong its 25 pounds.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lundberg-Eco-...d=1359372361&sr=8-2&keywords=sweet+brown+rice




I have an update
This rice is awesome. The flavor is better than the white . I cooked it 2 ways, on the bag the intructions say to cook it like normal rice, by boiling it. The flavor is more like long grain brown rice.
I also cooked it in the sticky rice steamer basket.
I soaked it for 4 hours first, and after steaming it for and hour, it turned out to be more sticky and alittle sweeter.
Both ways seam to keep it the fridge and taste good cold. This is good for me cause I work construction and eat cold lunch eveyday.
Also this is a Ca. company.


----------



## M.Greger87 (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm a jasmine guy myself


----------



## DOOM (Jun 24, 2020)

Thai sticky rice and mango is one of my all time favorites!


----------

